# Sticky  Best A-Arm Bushing



## Bruiser

Reading about these a-arm bushings and trying to figure out which ones are the best/strongest/longest lasting. I will be doing the greasable zerk fitting mod to upper a-arms. Already did that on my buddy's BF so I know how. I have searched and I come up with these 3 over and over. EPI, Allballs Racing, Quadboss. Which should I use?


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Twisted Customs has lifetime warranty on the upper a-arm bushings. Don't remember how much they were though..

I replaced mine with All-Balls about 80 miles ago, holding up great. The grease zerks do their job, in holding water/mud out.


----------



## chevzr2

the one and only kujo's!!! anything with a bearing is just going to fail!


----------



## NMKawierider

I went went the ASR complete replacement bushing set. Very happy.


----------



## Brute650i

Let me know if you need a set of kujo bushings. Check out the post in B&C Racing section for more information. Ready to ship guaranteed to be there in 3 days to lower 48 states.


----------



## Astaelan

I went with AllBalls full front A-ARM upgrade kit. After seeing the stock setup, I almost skidmarked my underwear. It was a blessing in disguise that I blew the belt on a speed test, turned out the previous owner had gobs of grease hanging off the KEBC fork and actuator. During that test run, my front end was so sloppy I could barely hold the handlebars at top speed. After replacing with full allballs kit, it's a night and day difference, incredibly tight. I'll be using the same for rear end. The only addendum to this, i'd recommend replacing the stainless steel with the kujo upper a-arm bushings as his are made of much stronger drilling rod, and while he only sports a 1 year warranty on them, I can't see them ever wearing out. I've seen drill rods after extensive heavy duty use (drilling waterwells and the like) and that stuff takes a real beating.


----------



## lilman

Cujo/kujo. Don't get any better. Can't remember how to spell


----------



## Bruiser

Ok so I think I'll get the Kujo uppers. The $90, is that for both sides or only one side? I assume both sides for that price. What should I get for lowers? Allballs?


----------



## Coolwizard

I got a complete set of ASR upper and lower for Approx $109. I'm very happy with them


----------



## brutemike

American star raceing (ASR) you get all front aarm bushings with grease zerks great product.


----------



## Astaelan

> Ok so I think I'll get the Kujo uppers. The $90, is that for both sides or only one side? I assume both sides for that price. What should I get for lowers? Allballs?


I can't really speak in terms of the other options, but I'm quite happy with my allballs front kit. The front kit includes all bushings for upper and lower. The kujo bushings include both sides if memory serves, but only for the uppers. Also note the allballs kit does NOT include the bushings for where the shocks connect on the uppers. For that, I actually found some neoprene hose that fit really snug both outside and the inner rod. I cut a couple chunks, shoved them in and it was 100% better than the stock. Has an inner metal mesh, probably never break these.


----------



## Waddaman

I just replaced my front right upper with an all balls kit.. junk IMO $45 and the seals don't even stay in, it just flops all around no matter what i do so it ain't going to last long. My other sides stock is worn now also. Im either going with Kujo or ASR. ASR has a better deal because they have complete front (upper and lower) for $109. But im wondering what actually lasts longer. (ASR doesn't say it includes zerk's, and no pic of it with bushings?) Im curios to see if Kujo or ASR will win this poll.


----------



## Bruiser

On my buddy's BF, we just drilled a hole and I tapped it and then we screwed in the zerks we bought from TSC. I just want to buy the best/strongest bushings the first time around.


----------



## Astaelan

100% Kujo, though if you feel the AllBalls don't sit properly, you might have some damage to the a-arms themselves. Mine were a LITTLE damaged, but once everything was all torqued up, there is absolutely no give or slop in the front end at all. I would hesitate to call it junk, then consider getting Kujo's which are exactly the same design, just different material. The only problem I had with the allballs kit, is the plastic ends are not the quality of Kujo's, they are a hard plastic that was a little too easy to snap, I snapped part of the outter rings off on one of the 4 plastic pieces. That said, it didn't change the results any, I used Molly and there is none squeezing out, there is no slide, nothing. So if you're having problems with allballs, you're likely going to have the same problem with Kujo's I think. It's the exact same design, the only difference is Kujo uses carbonized drill rod for the pin, and uses polyeurathane I think for the fittings (the purpose of which is that when they start to wear down, they break down to self lubricate). Inevitably, all bushing caps will wear down, but given how strong the steel from allballs is, I had a LOT of torque on the bolts when I tightened it up, make sure you really torque those on, you won't do any damage to the rod or ends (as the rod fits to the outside of the caps).

I'll also add that one of my caps was somewhat disfigured trying to push it into one that still had the outside of the race in the tube. Even after getting the race out, the fit was a TAD loose, but no molly came out, so I have nothing but good things to say about the AllBalls. Even if I replace them in a month or two with Kujo's.



> On my buddy's BF, we just drilled a hole and I tapped it and then we screwed in the zerks we bought from TSC. I just want to buy the best/strongest bushings the first time around.


You cannot beat Kujo's for durability, drill rod is about as hard a metal as it gets. And the end caps as I mentioned above, as they start to break down they turn into a self lubricant, a nice additive in the plastic used, which is definately different than the AllBalls. I wish Kujo would make full front and rear kits, I'd buy a full set in a heartbeat just knowing I wouldn't have to look at them again for a couple years of hard mudding.


----------



## Waddaman

Theres nothing wrong with my a-arm at all and it was installed correctly... And the "Caps" you speak of for allballs is my problem, except mine doesn't stay in at all, stock ones did, the allballs doesn't seat in it at all. And all balls "caps" are nothing like Kujo's bushing..it's totally different.. The "Caps" Are actually seals to keep mud and water out of the bearings for allballs. Kujo's aren't "Caps" or seals there bushings for the drill rod to use instead of roller and hiem bearings.


----------



## Astaelan

Interesting, my kit from AllBalls was exactly like Kujo's, you got the end bushings and the bearing and that's it. That's all that my upgrade kit had, exactly like Kujo's.
This is the exact kit I got:
http://www.allballsracing.com/a-arm/50-1059.html
versus Kujo:
http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/ka...rie-bayou/86746-brute-force-arm-bushings.html

Exact same design, the bearing pushes all the way through the bushings. I call'em caps, because that's what they look like to me. I also get laughed at for calling pliers "Mr Pinchy" and side cutters "Mr Cutty".

I have no doubt you installed it correctly, and by no means meant to suggest you didn't know what you were doing. I can only speak from my own experience with this upgrade kit and it's tight as a nun's butt on sunday. But in anycase, they work exactly like Kujo's, they don't just stop mud and water, the bearing rolls inside it as well. Maybe we were looking at different allballs kits?

Edit: After reading your first post again, I see you only spend $45 on possibly a stock seal kit... I am actually talking about the full upgrade kit, it knocks out the needle bearing, the race, and the rotating bearing on the other side, it's a straight tube when you're done and it all worked slick for me... Sorry if you were talking about the seal kit for stock bearings.

Edit2: If you click on product features of the allballs link, it shows the repair kit, but the kit contents shows the upgrade kit, this was a little confusing at first, but what I actually got in the kit was the "kit contents", it says it's a needle bearing, but I am pretty sure it's not, it's a solid piece of steel fit into 2 bushings. Looks like we had different kits. The product features kit, has all the real needle bearings and stock type repair kit stuff.


----------



## Waddaman

Yes it was just the replacement. http://www.allballsracing.com/50-1032.html


----------



## Brutemankelley

100% kujo uppers. I have one of the first sets from Canada and are still good as the day I put them in.


----------



## Bruiser

OK, so its pretty profound that great majority says go with Kujo uppers... Whats the best lowers now?


----------



## Bruiser

What's the warranty on the ASR bushings?


----------



## NMKawierider

Bruiser said:


> What's the warranty on the ASR bushings?


I'll have to look at my paperwork but I think its lifetime. 

What's the warranty on the Kujo bushings?


----------



## Astaelan

Last I read at kawieriders, Kujo said he'd warranty for a year. Was a slightly older post, that might have changed.


----------



## Brute650i

my talks with kujo about is warranty are he will take a look at any bushing that goes bad and if its truly a bushing problem he will replace but he has not had one return yet since he started selling them.


----------



## Bruiser

LIFETIME!!!!!! I don't see how you can beat that warranty.


----------



## NMKawierider

Bruiser said:


> LIFETIME!!!!!! I don't see how you can beat that warranty.


Well, let me check...probably as long as you own it...or something like that.


----------



## Brute650i

Probably so but if you have something that will last no need to have a warranty


----------



## NMKawierider

Brute650i said:


> Probably so but if you have something that will last no need to have a warranty


That is so true. I know guys with thousands of miles on kujos and ASRs now and all say that are like new still so this type of bushing replacement is a winner... I'm just glad I won't have to deal with those useless POS OEMs anymore. :rockn:


----------



## Bruiser

Yeah but having that warranty is the icing on the cake. If your product is THAT good, why not have a warranty to back it up? I'm not doubting the Kujos as soooo many people say they are the shiznit. $90 for uppers only and 1-2 year warranty VS $109 for complete kit and lifetime warranty. I dunno. Both seem amazing to me right now. lol


----------



## NMKawierider

Bruiser said:


> Yeah but having that warranty is the icing on the cake. If your product is THAT good, why not have a warranty to back it up? I'm not doubting the Kujos as soooo many people say they are the shiznit. $90 for uppers only and 1-2 year warranty VS $109 for complete kit and lifetime warranty. I dunno. Both seem amazing to me right now. lol


Well, don't hold me to that lifetime thing...when i get home I'll check. My opinion is...knowing what I know now, warrenty or not, can't go wrong with either...I sure wanted a set of red Kujos to go with my Energy swaybar bushings though.. but my lowers were going too this time and I wasn't about to go back with OEMs again so I took a different path.


----------



## Bruiser

Yeah. I kinda want the Kujo uppers just bc everyone is saying they are so good


----------



## NMKawierider

Bruiser said:


> Yeah. I kinda want the Kujo uppers just bc everyone is saying they are so good


Then you should do it. They are a great product. With all these options open to us now, the only wrong move is...to go back with the OEM parts.


----------



## Brute650i

Ill say it again I offer a 1 year replacement no questions asked on kujo but he has said that he will look at any bushing that is claimed to be bad and act accordingly. 

I will say that he was the first to market these bushing and the bigger companies figured out it was a big market and now is trying to push the little man out. This is one reason I sell kujo bushings. I could probably get some great dealer pricing from asr and make a lot more profit but I choose to carry the product the is made by the person that lead the way on this type of replacement. 

My 2 cents


----------



## Bruiser

Yeah I feel ya on that. I'm all about supporting the little guy for the most part but as a consumer, it is kind of hard to pass up such savings by using a larger company's product. lol This is just a typical conundrum.


----------



## Astaelan

The only downside, is that Kujo has refused to make the lower kit, and for that matter, rear end bearing/bushing kits. That said, the AllBalls UPGRADE kit is very similar to Kujo's, has both upper and lower front kit, and you can easily replace the uppers with Kujo's. That's what I'd recommend.
It's all fine to say the bigger companies are pushing Kujo out, but he's made it clear he won't be making anything but those uppers. For people who need a full kit, Kujo's basically said oh well. I love the material he's used, but if he doesn't want to make lowers, then he's going to lose business on people who need/want to replace OEM all around. Will I still buy Kujo uppers? Probably in the future, but AllBalls got my business first because it was a full kit. Tried contacting Kujo about lowers a few weeks ago, and not even a response.
Sometimes you gotta look at more than just "these are a little stronger so I'll get those."

My 1 cent


----------



## Brute650i

I agree with the lowers and him kinda shooting himself in the foot. I have been making some lowers but I am not happy with them enough to sell them yet


----------



## Bruiser

Yeah that's where I'm at right now. I want both upper and lowers. I think I'm going to call ASR tomorrow and find out what their warranty is. If it's a lifetime warranty then it's a no brainer for me. We just put allballsracing bushings on my buddies BF but he has only got one ride on them. I think it ran him like $140 to do upper and lower on both sides. If Kujo would have lowers as well then I'd go with them for sure.


----------



## Waddaman

^^ Im ordering some ASR's as soon as i can get the money. Probably cost me $175 to get them here though:34:


----------



## Bruiser

Well I emailed ASR and asked what the warranty was for their a-arm bushings. This is their reply and I quote:
"They don't have a warranty ,per say. We sell an awful lot of them with no
complaints. It is much easier to maintain than the needle bearings."

So with that said it sure makes the Kujo seem better. Still need lowers though.


----------



## Brute650i

Let me check on something and ill get back to you about the lowers.


----------



## Bruiser

10-4.... Standing by anxiously. hehe


----------



## Astaelan

I haven't had many runs on the allballs upgrade kit yet, but I can say this. I rode pretty hard the other day, hit some really deep mud pits, nose dived into a couple, tires hit pretty hard, and still everything is nice and tight. Ran across some chewed up, dried dirt, rugged... at about 40, and still all good. I suppose I'll need to ride even harder to find out if these will last, but I'm happy so far. I couldn't find the papers that came with the kit, but I THINK it was a 1 year warranty from AllBalls as well. I'll try to find the documentation that came with the kit.


----------



## NMKawierider

Bruiser said:


> Well I emailed ASR and asked what the warranty was for their a-arm bushings. This is their reply and I quote:
> "They don't have a warranty ,per say. We sell an awful lot of them with no
> complaints. It is much easier to maintain than the needle bearings."
> 
> So with that said it sure makes the Kujo seem better. Still need lowers though.


Yeah I can't find anything in my paperwork on warrenty.


----------



## Waddaman

May reconsider Kujo if ASR has no warranty...But still upper and lowers for $109 compared to $75 (hes from NS im in NB i can probably get em for 75-80 because it ain't far)


----------



## Bruiser

Yeah no way I'm going with ASR since they told me they offer NO WARRANTY for their a-arm bushings. Hell with that. Hopefully Kujo will come through for me on some lowers. I mean there is obviously a big demand for them.


----------



## NMKawierider

Bruiser said:


> Yeah no way I'm going with ASR since they told me they offer NO WARRANTY for their a-arm bushings. Hell with that. Hopefully Kujo will come through for me on some lowers. I mean there is obviously a big demand for them.


If you do some resurch on the materials used you will find some interesting facts. The biggest is that both have been used for many types of bushings in many types of applications for many years with very long life. Not realy a need for a warrenty because these materials will likely out last your time with your machine.


----------



## Bruiser

Perhaps. But if your product is so good, why not back it up with a warranty? If it's that good, as the producer of product, you shouldn't have any worries of losing money on wRranty work. This is just me $0.02 though.


----------



## Waddaman

^^ Exactly It's not the fact that it has the warranty, No doubt they will never wear. But, It's the fact that if you saw it had a life time warranty People would say "Wow they must last really long and work well for a life time warranty"


----------



## Bruiser

The warranty really shows me what the producer truly thinks of it's product. If it's a crap product that they don't want to lose money on doing warranty work all the time, then it will have no or short warranty. If it's a great product then a great warranty should back it up. My $0.02. I'm really starting to dig these Kujos now bc they have alot of people standing behind them saying how good they are and they have a 1-2 yr warranty.


----------



## NMKawierider

Enjoy your new Kujos. :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i

Me and kujo have talked and we are going to start offering knuckle and rear A arm bushings it may be a bit before they are available. 

Now on the lowers we are trying to determine a price that will be beneficial for all parties including customer. They are not cheap to be made and the lowers use the same amount of drill rod because there are 2 sets for each side and use twice the amount of poly. 

From talking with him I am thinking they will have to be in the $175-185 price tag for a complete set of lowers. 

Now the question is....are they worth it to the consumer for that cost? I will supply with the same warranty as tops. 

is this price reasonable to yall?


----------



## Bruiser

$275 for complete kit upper and lower. :bigeyes: I'm definitely not questioning how good your product is but that's a big number to swallow. That's over twice as much as anyone else is charging. But is your product twice as good as anyone else's? Is it worth the higher price? Perhaps. But I know alot of people won't be able to afford that price I fear. I can afford it but it is pretty steep.


----------



## Brute650i

Ha ha no no no that's a mis type from being on my phone its $175-185 for complete set uppers and lowers


----------



## Bruiser

LMAO!!!!! Ohhhh ok. I wasn't trying to be rude but I was like dayumn that's alot. No thats a better number. Wished it was closer to $150 though, but it's Kujo's product and he sets the price. Since there hasnt been any lowers made yet, I will offer up my services to you to be your guineapig for your R&D free of charge. lol No I think some people will pay that much, if they are serious about putting quality products on their bikes or if they have already went through several sets of bushings.


----------



## Astaelan

Considering I spent around $150 for the AllBalls kit (including shipping), I think an extra $30 is reasonable for a set by Kujo, upper and lower. Only question is shipping ontop, if it pushes it another $30 for shipping to say, Canada (where a reasonable part of the crowd is from), then it's getting a little pricey. That said, I don't think it would make or break the deal for most people. I think most, myself included, would have spent an extra $50-60 for the Kujo's. I don't know what Kujo's profit margin is on these, but what are the chance of doing the bearing/bushing for where the shocks connect to the uppers (is that the knuckle you spoke of?) Toss that into the package, and it's well worth it. But if it costs more for those, then maybe Kujo can look at purchasing in bulk. I'm certain he'd sell at least 50 sets.

In the end, while a better product with a warranty adds value, try to find a way to go that extra mile above and beyond the competition if you want to attract more buyers. At the very least, you should be able to find drill rod for $50 a foot, not sure I saw the same stuff, but 1 foot was 50, 2 feet was 60... and much less in bulk. 2 feet I think should be close to enough for upper, lower, and maybe the shocks.
Anyway, just my 2 cents, glad to see Kujo is looking at the viability of full front and rear sets finally.


----------



## Bruiser

X2 glad the full kit is coming to fruition now. When will the kit be available?


----------



## Brute650i

I am not sure me and kujo are still tossing ideas back and forth. For people in canada you should be directly from kujo because he is in canada. On the other hand I have sent a few to canada without extra charge on shipping but I refer most all canada people to kujo himself and he sends me the US people. 

I sell the kits around $20 cheaper than what he can sell them to US customers because of shipping cost. The profit margin is not very much I can tell you that for sure. The drill rod is what makes the bushings so much more expensive than other kits but it is also the best of the best. 

I can make them at a much lower price but forfeit durability and I'm not satisfied with my bushings. How long will mine last? I'm not sure and I will not sell them until I know they will last. The compound that kujo uses is much more than your regular 2 part poly.


----------



## Bruiser

K. Well let me know. I am ready to get my bushings. If you need a tester for your rears, lemme know.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

I paid about $30 for the All-Balls Repair Kit, it's okay. Was looking to buy the kujos, but only 1 a-arm needed to be repaired.

How long is the warranty on the kujo upper a-arm bearings?


----------



## Brute650i

1 year but there is no reason they won't last longer than the rest of bike especially with the grease zerks installed. If you have problems with them after a year send them back so I can see what is wrong with them.


----------



## Bruiser

Come on lowers hurry and get made, daddy needs to order uppers and lowers ASAP. I feel like my front end is about to wobble out from under my brute. lol


----------



## Brute650i

Working on getting dimension for shaft length for lowers and they'll be ready. Kujo is on vacation so it'll be a week or so.


----------



## Bruiser

I'll hold out for em. You gonna reserve me the first kit right?


----------



## Brute650i

I sure will I am out of upper bushings now but have 15 sets coming and another 5 complete sets once he gets the rod length. So ill be good for a while.


----------



## Bruiser

Excellent. I can't wait to rock those things. You guys need a Kujo sticker now to put in with the kit


----------



## wcs61

Have to go with AllBalls since I've only replaced one set and used their bearings. Some of you have shared your homemade remedy and I may try it next time. If there is a next time.


----------



## chevzr2

Brute650i said:


> Working on getting dimension for shaft length for lowers and they'll be ready. Kujo is on vacation so it'll be a week or so.


 ahh crap, you told me they would be ready last spring, i held out as long as i could and just bought american star set last week as i needed uppers and lowers, crap! oh well the reviews of them are good too, either or!


----------



## Waddaman

When will Kujo's lower's becoming into existence? A week or so? If longer then will I be able to purchase just lowers from him? (I live close to him) I would rather buy a kit of uppers and lowers to save a few $, But I need these bushings very soon, I can wait 1 or 2 more rides (A week or 2) But thats it, my left front upper is real bad and its going to start breaking stuff as is...


----------



## Brute650i

chevzr2 said:


> ahh crap, you told me they would be ready last spring, i held out as long as i could and just bought american star set last week as i needed uppers and lowers, crap! oh well the reviews of them are good too, either or!


I had my lowers but after testing they didn't hold up as well as I expected so I didn't sell any of them.


----------



## Brute650i

Waddaman said:


> When will Kujo's lower's becoming into existence? A week or so? If longer then will I be able to purchase just lowers from him? (I live close to him) I would rather buy a kit of uppers and lowers to save a few $, But I need these bushings very soon, I can wait 1 or 2 more rides (A week or 2) But thats it, my left front upper is real bad and its going to start breaking stuff as is...


Should be a week or 2 just need shaft length, the bushing is already been developed and is 100% complete just waiting on shaft length . . I am sure you can buy the 2 separate from him. Email him and see. [email protected]


----------



## Bruiser

I cant wait, it will be nice knowing i got some quality parts in there i dont have to worry with anymore.


----------



## Bruiser

Im gonna be like :hititjackblackanim: when i get my new kujo kit


----------



## gotmuddy

what about a simple brass bushing insert for all the a-arms?


----------



## NMKawierider

gotmuddy said:


> what about a simple brass bushing insert for all the a-arms?


Other companies have made them with aluminum and brass but neither has the abrasive resistance that the two other materials being used by Kujo and ASR has, so they were wearing way too fast. One company, SSATV is still making the aluminum kit.


----------



## Waddaman

My Kujo's are being sent today i believe... just getting uppers for now.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Does anyone know if Kujo plans on making Rear A-Arm bushings, just seen that mine are shot. American Star racing makes them for $90 each side, does anyone have any reviews on these?


----------



## Brute650i

I know he talked about some for rear knuckle but not sure on A arms. I wish I still had a brute to get measurements off.


----------



## Bruiser

Yeah. Any word on the front kit? I can't go another ride without replacing my bushings. If I can't get these shipped soon, I will have to order elsewhere or park my quad until y'all can ship. Lemme know please. I'd much rather order your Kujo product if possible.


----------



## Brute650i

I will check on them. Last I heard they would be ready middle of next week. I will get an update for you and let you know. 

Thanks


----------



## Waddaman

Mine came in today. AAARRTYY:


----------



## Waddaman

Just installed. Couldn't be a more perfect fit, and easy install. I read on the net that the grease zerks are self tapping, there not. I had to use a tap to get it in, I tried to self tap it and it just started ruining the threads.


----------



## Bruiser

Okay. Ty


----------



## DaveMK1

Will Kujo take an order for uppers even though they are not ready?


----------



## Brute650i

Maybe? He is having trouble locating a lower A arm to get the measurements and I don't have access to any brutes anymore.


----------



## DaveMK1

I am in need of uppers now, can wait a while for lowers


----------



## Brute650i

I have uppers in stock and ready to ship just go to my website and they are under accessories


----------



## DaveMK1

Ok, after the first I will place an order for a set of fronts. $90 correct?

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser

**** bro. If y'all can't get this kit together ASAP, I will have to buy elsewhere. I can't wait any longer.


----------



## Brute650i

Can you get a measurement of the lower a arms for me. i can send you a set with that length but they may need be trimmed to fit perfect. I will cut you a discount on them.


----------



## NMKawierider

Brute650i said:


> Can you get a measurement of the lower a arms for me. i can send you a set with that length but they may need be trimmed to fit perfect. I will cut you a discount on them.


As I recall, the tubing they used top and bottom is the same size. The bushings that ASR has are the same except the bottoms are a little shorter...meaning they don't go into the tube quite as far. Just measure the distance between the mount tabs for the pin length. That might need to be a few thousands less do you don't get and side-to-side slide movement.


----------



## Brute650i

You are correct but I don't have any brutes to take measurements off of. Someone sent me the measurements a while back and it seems like it was an 2 1/4" but I can't find message.


----------



## Bruiser

The top appears to use two bushings and one long bolt and the bottom has two separate shorter bolts it uses along with the bushings. So you need the exact measurement of the lower a arm mount tube that slides in between the brackets?


----------



## NMKawierider

Bruiser said:


> The top appears to use two bushings and one long bolt and the bottom has two separate shorter bolts it uses along with the bushings. So you need the exact measurement of the lower a arm mount tube that slides in between the brackets?


 Yep..


----------



## Brute650i

That's correct the length between tabs. Just for reference the top uses a 5" shaft.


----------



## Bruiser

10-4, I will get the measurement as soon as I can. If someone else has it more accessable and can get that measurement quicker than I can, please post up.


----------



## Bruiser

Well I haven't pulled anything off yet but best I can measure with everything still attached, it is 1 3/4" between the two mounting bracket tabs, inside to inside. I've been super busy so I haven't had time to pull anything off. It may be a few more days before I can get to it. If somebody else has better access to theirs to get measurement please post up so we can get these things going. That measurement I gave you is a tight fitment also.


----------



## Unclebill

I purchased 2 sets of the all balls upgrade kits a little over a year ago and the upper on both brutes are wore out worse than the oem's I replaced the lower are wore but not that bad.


----------



## NMKawierider

Unclebill said:


> I purchased 2 sets of the all balls upgrade kits a little over a year ago and the upper on both brutes are wore out worse than the oem's I replaced the lower are wore but not that bad.


And that's why we aren't buying that type anymore. I replaced my uppers with an EPI set back at about 400 miles and made it greasable. Got 2000 miles out of them but...that ain't enough my friend. Went with a full bushing replacement 600 miles ago..still as tight and nice as new and although greasing isn't necessary, I still do it...just cause...


----------



## DaveMK1

Havent seen it posted yet but here is the website for the uppers. This is were I am ordering Kujo's set from.

http://b-cracingstore.com/index.html


----------



## Bruiser

yeah but they are working on an actual kit though that will have uppers and lowers


----------



## Bruiser

Any word on the kujo kit


----------



## DaveMK1

Just ordered my uppers. Will take pics when I do them in october 

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i

Bruiser I have asked him to send me a set with those measurements but haven't heard back and hate to keep stringing you along. I have done all I can until kujo makes them and gets them out to me. If you have to go somewhere else so you can be back on trail no hard feelings I wish I could have gotten a set out to you but kujo must be busy with his day job and hasn't gotten around to it. 

Again I apologize 

Dave yours have been shipped out this morning and should be seeing them in 2-3 days


----------



## killer666

i have just done my uppers with the all balls 50-1032 and ended up with some spare parts. i was left with 2 end rubber seals and a snap ring per side. is theis normal or did i screw up? i put it together the same way i took it apart.


----------



## DaveMK1

Awesome, thanks brute

Sent from my A854 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman

They include spares for some reason.. and I replaced 1 side with all balls, its not going to last, the seals won't stay in the A-arm, atleast mine definitely didn't good luck to ya..


----------



## killer666

i put grease nips in in the hope that it will prolong there life. any grease is good grease


----------



## Waddaman

Just dont push out the seals with all the grease.. I didn't even put them in mine they just unseated..


----------



## killer666

i just put like 3 pumps in, it didnt push them out. hopefully they should be good for awhile


----------



## Bruiser

No hard feelings here bro. It's Kujo that's losing out on a sale and a loyal customer. I am gonna have to order something though. I cant just keep it parked waiting on him. I'm sure whatever I buy will eventually wear out and then maybe he will have the full kit available by then. Thanks for putting the word to him though that the BF community needed full kits.


----------



## nathen53

Brute650i said:


> I have uppers in stock and ready to ship just go to my website and they are under accessories


 is it 90$ for both sides or 90$ a piece


----------



## Brute650i

It is for both uppers.


----------



## Brute650i

Both sides


----------



## nathen53

thanks, will be getting some from you soon


----------



## palumbo

*what you guys think about this* *
American Star Brute Force 650i and 750i
A-Arm Upgrade / Rebuild Kit
**
kit contains the parts necessary to rebuild and upgrade all four (4)**A-Arms.**



*


----------



## NMKawierider

palumbo said:


> what you guys think about this
> American Star Brute Force 650i and 750i
> A-Arm Upgrade / Rebuild Kit
> 
> kit contains the parts necessary to rebuild and upgrade all four (4)A-Arms.


This has been discussed in this thread...but...I have them and love them. Great product.


----------



## Bruiser

Other than Kujo, this has been the next most liked product. Probably what I am about to order since Kujo doesnt offer a full kit yet. They are I guess working on one though.


----------



## Unclebill

I just purchased a set of American Star Brute Force 
A-Arm bushings 117 bucks shipped can't beat it


----------



## 90accord

Will this kit completely rebuild the front end of my 750 brute. 
http://www.allballsracing.com/50-1059.html


----------



## phreebsd

Yes it has 12 bushings. 


Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 90accord

phreebsd said:


> Yes it has 12 bushings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk



Ok thanks.


----------



## Bruiser

Hey Brute650i, any word on that kit yet? I have been dragging my feet anxiously waiting to see if Kujo is gonna pull the kit off or not.. I cant really wait any longer though. I am down to crunch time. Just wanted to give him one more chance before I buy from competitor. Thanks bro


----------



## Brute650i

He has gotten the a arm and should have kit available shortly. One solution is instaead of having 2 bushings and 1 rod. Essentially making the lower like the top. The other is to do it like the asr kit, with 4 bushings per side with 2 rods. 

Does anyone see a problem with the first solution? It will be the cheapest for the customer.


----------



## DaveMK1

I have no opinion on it yet but im curious to se what everyone comes up with. Received my kit and looked at it this past weekend, looks solid and cant wait to get home for good in october and install them.


----------



## Bruiser

Ok hopefully he will expedite this kit along


----------



## Bruiser

OK, its been a week...... Any word on this kit? I have to order this coming week one way or the other. Thanks


----------



## Bruiser

OK, well I guess I will be ordering ASR kit tomorrow since Kujo has not been able to produce this kit.. Sucks, I really really wanted to go with his product. I know when it does come to fruition though, its gonna blow everybody else's product out of the water. Just bad timing for me is all I guess. I waited as long as possible. Thanks anyways and good luck with the kit.


----------



## Brute650i

Thanks for the good words he is working on it but I havent gotten final report on which design he is going with. Their are several that we talked about.


----------



## WOLVERINE

I installed Kujo's uppers and they are fantastic. No play in the lowers yet but will order when he comes out with them. Great product!


----------



## Bruiser

Hey Brute650, any word on this kit yet?


----------



## dman66

*bushings*

I've been looking at buying new a-arm bushings,and from all the run around talk about kujo bushings,I just went and ordered the ASR bushings for 100.00 bucks - hope they hold up.

Update: I recently talked to All Balls,and they said their a-arm bushing kits are now like the ASR kits.


----------



## NMKawierider

dman66 said:


> I've been looking at buying new a-arm bushings,and from all the run around talk about kujo bushings,I just went and ordered the ASR bushings for 100.00 bucks - hope they hold up.


They will. Great product too.


----------



## andrew650

just wondering if there are any updates on the full kujo kits, at the point now that I need to replace mine, would love to do a full kujo kit if he has it finished.


----------



## Bruiser

OK so I got deployed to the Middle East so I never replaced my a arm bushings.... Is there a full kit available yet? Its been months now since I first brought this up. C'mon KUJO, HOOK ME UP WITH A KIT!!!!! lol Thanks in advance, I cant wait to buy your product.


----------



## DLB

Welcome home man. If kujo doesn't have anything yet, I'd get the ASR kit. I just ordered a full set on eBay for $98 last night. Got an email saying they shipped today.


----------



## Bruiser

Im still deployed unfortunately, however trying to get some things squared away on my brute before I get home. Yeah, if Kujo doesnt have the kit, then i will def buy ASR. kujo said they were making a full kit though several months back, just seeing if this has come to fruition yet.


----------



## DLB

Oh ok. I misread your post. Well, maybe kujo will have something by the time you get back.


----------



## Waddaman

Kujos are good don't get me wrong but, from what I see ASR kits seem to be nearly the exact same thing and apparently just as good. Kujo's are definitely more expensive for me in Canada, if I were to choose again Id get ASR and get the entire A-arm assembly done for just a bit more.


----------



## Brute650i

Kujo is in canada so its actually would be cheaper for you.


----------



## Bruiser

Brute650i, Any word on the full kit Kujo was supposedly making MONTHS ago?


----------



## dman66

*bushings*

Just found one of my ASR a-arm upper bushings toast I think.The ASR bushings slide into the a-arm,have a collar on one end of each bushing - the collar has split off the delran plastic bushing,but no play in the a-arm or shaft.I e-mailed ASR - will post back after an answer.I only have maybe 80 miles on these new bushings.Not shure what took place with it either.

UPDATE: ASR is sending me enough bushings to replace the lower a-arm.They also said they will be changing to delran bushings soon - I guess they are just plastic now.They also stated that their a-arm kits and All Balls kits are from the same Manuf. KLM.

Update: I got a call from my local All Balls dealer stating they got a call from ASR about my a-arm bushing problem.I will take my spent bushing down to All Balls for them to check,and they are giving me replacement bushing.


----------



## Bruiser

Good info. Sure wished we could get a straight answer from the Kujo guys. These were supposedly coming out months ago. I know it would be a badass kit, just wished they would come to fruition soon.


----------



## NMKawierider

dman66 said:


> UPDATE: ASR is sending me enough bushings to replace the lower a-arm.They also said they will be changing to delran bushings soon - I guess they are just plastic now.They also stated that their a-arm kits and All Balls kits are from the same Manuf. KLM.


Good info. Their current bushing is _Acetal Thermoplastic _which is a harder material then others use but is a self lubricating material used in larger equipment applications generaly. Works very well usualy. You are the first I have heard that has had any issue. Shoulder may have been cracked before or during installation.


----------



## Bruiser

Yeah, Ive heard nothing but good things about them too.


----------



## dman66

Sorry guys,I posted a problem with the lower a-arm bushings - it was actually the uper a-arm bushing that failed - the rear bushing. But I'm not sure if it was a defect on the bushing or a-arm binding in the a-arm mounts.This product is good hands down.


----------



## dman66

Went to my local All Balls dealer today,showed them the broken shoulder on one of my upper bushings,they handed me new bushings at their exspence - 8 of them.They are a stand by their product place!!!!! Super nice people too - and riders themselves.Let me also tell you that only the retaining shoulder cracked off and the bushing inside the a-arm did not fail - I explained to them that I was not sure if it was from a-arm mount to a-arm binding of some sort or just a failed part.


----------



## Bruiser

wow, thats some great customer service


----------



## Bayou brute

I've been looking for a set of kujo uppers and seems that b&c racing for whatever won't return my email does anyone know how to contact them or any other dealer to get a set. Any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## NMKawierider

Bayou brute said:


> I've been looking for a set of kujo uppers and seems that b&c racing for whatever won't return my email does anyone know how to contact them or any other dealer to get a set. Any help will be greatly appreciated


You can always contact Kujo directly over on KR.


----------



## Brute650i

You must not be sending it to the correct email cause no one else seems to have a problem contacting me.


----------



## Bayou brute

I will try again not sure if it was me or my dumb phone thanks. Was wondering if they're in stock and if not how long does it usually take to get them?


----------



## Brute650i

You can pm me on here. I have 1 set of lime green here. it take 2-3 days to get to your door.


----------



## Bayou brute

Ok will do


----------



## Gallop

had a set of Kujo's seems to have failed on one side...

Ordered a full set of ASR's to do upper's and lower a-arms... looking forward to getting them.


----------



## Brute650i

if you want to get rid of the sleeves for them. let me know a price


----------



## JD GREEN

I also have to do mine. Deffinately kujo uppers but also wondering about the bottoms?


----------



## eagleeye76

I just installed a Moose kit. On the package it said "an All Balls product" Everything seems tight except for my left upper. So Im not sure if its the bolt that is messed up inside the sleeve or what.


----------



## badbrute09

*big question*

so heres the question i have, how the heck to you get the old uppers out, the shaft slid out on its own but cant get the needle bearing parts out.. ? or the other side


----------



## brutemike

badbrute09 said:


> so heres the question i have, how the heck to you get the old uppers out, the shaft slid out on its own but cant get the needle bearing parts out.. ? or the other side


Sockets work well but sometimes you have to use a long chisel.wd40 too


----------



## eagleeye76

badbrute09 said:


> so heres the question i have, how the heck to you get the old uppers out, the shaft slid out on its own but cant get the needle bearing parts out.. ? or the other side


I took mine to work and pressed them out. 17mm socket fits perfect. Or you can use the socket and a hammer and start pounding. Don't forget about the c clips!


----------



## Rozzy

On top I used 2012 arms and bought bottom 2012 bushings. Put them in the lathe and machined them to fit my old arms. Had Kujo, all balls, made my own. This is the way to go.
machining rubber is a ***** but can be done


----------



## brutemike

I got some stuff from work to throw on my lathe to put in mine when my stockers go.


----------



## bark

i am running grease able kujo, way better idea then stock, or all balls replacement


----------



## Waddaman

Id like to share my "Experiences" with ASR that ive had recently..

I put 2 ASR Rear Rebuild kits in my brute about 8 months ago, through that time most of it was spent rebuilding my engine and winter riding. One side of the rear end is completely shot, all bushing wore right out WITH grease zerks and the other side is as tight as can be. So I assumed "something up, ill call about warranty or atleast see whats wrong because this is strange" I emailed them, they ignored it. I called them, they blew me off. So, I got the person I ordered through (DSC) to give them a call and they blew him off too.

All I can say is, thank you ASR I won't order anything from you again.


----------



## CumminsPower24

Well just ordered the upper A arm ASR upgrade kit with the Delrin bushings for my Brute. Will see how they hold up once I get them installed.


----------



## NMKawierider

CumminsPower24 said:


> Well just ordered the upper A arm ASR upgrade kit with the Delrin bushings for my Brute. Will see how they hold up once I get them installed.


 They are pretty good. I got about 2500 miles out of them.


----------



## dman66

I recently bought the quad boss rear knuckle rebuild kit. What I don"t understand is,it comes with 2 steel bearings/shafts,4 end caps to seal the shafts,and 4 delrin bushings. What are the delrin bushings for ? Upper or lower a arm bushings ?


----------



## z24guy

Those are to replace the metal bushings that come factory installed in the rear knuckle. I managed to replace mine without removing the axels and did it all on the bike.


----------



## dman66

Thanks for clearing that up. I had no idea here are bushings pressed into the knuckles


----------



## BIGPUN

I just replaced my stock ones, 2200 miles. But I installed grease fitting when new. Most of my riding is in creeks so if u grease them they will last but its still a poor design. I got kujos now...

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider

When you guys get tired of screwing with those POS bushings you can do what I did after three sets- bought 2013 upper a-arms and their bushings for my 06. No more wearing out..no more greasing..just ride.. and spend your money and time on other things..lol

About 110 per side.. but it's the last money you'll spend on that. And if by some unreal chance you wear the bushing out in 10 years or 8000 miles..the bushing is only 20 bucks and a piece of cake to install.


----------



## SLVRBRT

Did the same. What a difference. Quad felt so much better in terms of ride and steering.


----------



## shaner82

NMKawierider said:


> When you guys get tired of screwing with those POS bushings you can do what I did after three sets- bought 2013 upper a-arms and their bushings for my 06. No more wearing out..no more greasing..just ride.. and spend your money and time on other things..lol
> 
> About 110 per side.. but it's the last money you'll spend on that. And if by some unreal chance you wear the bushing out in 10 years or 8000 miles..the bushing is only 20 bucks and a piece of cake to install.


Will the 2013 upper a-arms fit a 2008 too?


----------



## NMKawierider

shaner82 said:


> Will the 2013 upper a-arms fit a 2008 too?


Yes, and I have a video on my You Tube on installing the bushing.


----------



## Roody

Does anybody have the proper dimensions to make the upper a-arm bushings to for an '07 Brute 650i if you were going to make your own? Going to do them myself but the ones in my quad are worn out so measuring them wouldn't be totally accurate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NMKawierider

Roody, just measure the sleeve OD for the inside, the tube ID for the outside, just off the landing inside for depth and divide the total end play by 2 for the lip. And the lip can be slightly larger then the tube's OD.

Or do you still have the stock stuff in yours?


----------



## Brute650i

If I can find my caliper I'll get some measurements for you.


----------



## Roody

Thanks guys. Yes, OEM bushings in my upper a-arms still, going to have to move the winch to get the right side out. What material are you guys using? Thinking delrin, nylon, or acetal, but not sure which. Thanks again.


----------



## nate.jager1993

NMK, or anyone else that may know. When you upgrade to the 2013 A-arms and bushings, are those the only parts needed? All of the hardware, etc. is the same? 

Thanks folks!


----------



## NMKawierider

nate.jager1993 said:


> NMK, or anyone else that may know. When you upgrade to the 2013 A-arms and bushings, are those the only parts needed? All of the hardware, etc. is the same?
> 
> Thanks folks!


 Just the a-arms, the bushings and the metal caps. That's it.


----------

